# E anche quest’anno….



## Pincopallino (16 Marzo 2022)

La vincete l’anno prossimo….


----------



## Vera (16 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Koala (16 Marzo 2022)

Speravo in un’ennesima finale persa… e vabbè sarà per l’anno prossimo


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2022)

Allegri ha detto che questa era come una finale 
Appunto….persa


----------



## omicron (17 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La vincete l’anno prossimo….


 su fb siamo bersagliatissimi


----------



## Nono (17 Marzo 2022)

Che dispiacere .....


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> su fb siamo bersagliatissimi


Ci sono pure io tra quelli che mirano….


----------



## omicron (17 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ci sono pure io tra quelli che mirano….


quello che mira più di tutti è proprio uno che tifa juve, pensa te  è scatenato


----------



## omicron (17 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Tachipirina (17 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 10067


hai cambiato immagine?  non ti riconoscevo . come mai? curiosità stupida eh puoi anche dirmi fatti cazzi tuoi che ci sta.


----------



## omicron (17 Marzo 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> hai cambiato immagine?  non ti riconoscevo . come mai? curiosità stupida eh puoi anche dirmi fatti cazzi tuoi che ci sta.


Si ho cambiato perché questa mi somiglia di più


----------



## omicron (17 Marzo 2022)




----------



## omicron (17 Marzo 2022)




----------



## omicron (17 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Venice30 (18 Marzo 2022)

Le altre squadre, invece, hanno fatto certe partitone


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Le altre squadre, invece, hanno fatto certe partitone


sei della juve? anch'io  la roba che ho messo l'ha postata un mio amico juventino sfegatato


----------

